# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  الجززء الثاني من أسباب الحكم ببطلان عقثد بيع شركة عمر أفندي

## اشرف سعد الدين



----------


## اشرف سعد الدين

لماذا لا ينزل الموضوع و يقرأ ، لا أدري ما السبب ، برجاء ممن لديه المعرفة بذلك أن يبين لنا العلة حتى نتمكن من إنزال المشاركات ، و لكم جزيل الشكر. أشرف سعد الدين

----------

